# Digital camera under 20K



## ghoshm21 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi, need suggestion for digital camera under 20000.
I need 1. Super zoom
         2. Good Micro focus
         3. Manual setting(controlling shutter speed, aperture etc..)
         4. good batery 
         5. Out door shooting

Initially i thought about Sony DSCH55. any suggestion welcome.

thnaks
Sandipan


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 11, 2011)

ghoshm21 said:


> Hi, need suggestion for digital camera under 20000.
> I need 1. Super zoom
> 2. Good Micro focus
> 3. Manual setting(controlling shutter speed, aperture etc..)
> ...



hx100v may be? think abt it


----------



## Soumik (Oct 13, 2011)

Similar query... 
Among the below models.. which one would have the best pic quality?
1. Sony HX9V
2. Nikon S9100
3. Nikon S8200
4. Canon 230HS
5. Canon 220HS
6. Canon 150IS
7. Panasonic TZ20
8. Fujifilm F500

I do have preference towards slimmer models and something that can shoot good in both outdoors and indoors. 
Any alternatives to these, also please suggest. Not urgent, but will be buying in a couple of months.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 14, 2011)

1. canon 230HS
2. SOny HX9v
3. Panasonic TZ20

These r my preferences...check price and your preferences


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 15, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> 1. canon 230HS
> 2. SOny HX9v
> 3. Panasonic TZ20
> 
> These r my preferences...check price and your preferences



+1 on that...me too suggest u the same...


----------

